

Ask HN: What's the best way to hire HN users? - WorldMover

Is there an existing site where I can hire HN users for development or design work?
======
ximeng
Did you see these?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2949790>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2949787>

~~~
WorldMover
Thanks!

------
proexploit
Also the contractors spreadsheet:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&hl=en_US)

